# Seeking Homestead Minded Woman



## Mtnmandavid (Jul 14, 2015)

I am 53, a widower with no kids. I am a home owner and businessman who seeks a woman who has a heart and mind for homesteading. You must be honest, trustworthy and open to possible relocation. Kids are fine and open to possibly more. None smoker, non drug user only.


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

Good luck, bud.
Ox


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

As a disinterested bystander (I am married already), you might add what state you are in in your post. 

One of the biggest problems here with folks meeting folks is that they often live halfway across the country!


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

As Chuck said.. Good luck


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

Mtmnandavid,

Welcome to the board . As others have said good luck and stating your location will help.

Be prepared to take some bashing from some of the gals here for stating that your looking for potential romantic interest but take their scolding and scoffing "for thinking this is a dating site" in stride as many of them have been introducing themselves to newcomers that way for quite some time.

Just participate in the discussions to come and as you get to know some of the women and some of them get to know you , maybe you will find one that you have mutual interest with and start steps to a real world level.

Despite those who say Singletree is not a dating site, some of our board participants do end up meeting face to face and dating at a rate of one or two couples every year or so just from getting to know each other from participating in threads and maybe contacting via private message.


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

You may get more PM's than you can handle. I've heard widowers are outnumbered 7 to 1 in this country.

Non-smoker, No drugs, businessman--Unless you are a wife-beating drunk ugly as a skunk you are a golden package.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Hey Chuck, Skunks are kinda pretty as ive been unfortunately close enough to observe. lol

Well, Jay, what would you say the odds are in here? Id say around 50 50.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

NOW, the odds of hooking up are as Jay has said. Id say you have a 10% chance of hooking up this year, and that might go up 10% each year your here.

AND THEN, again, it night not lol


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

FarmboyBill said:


> NOW, the odds of hooking up are as Jay has said. Id say you have a 10% chance of hooking up this year, and that might go up 10% each year your here.
> 
> *AND THEN, again, it night not* lol


Bill, you're a hoot as always. For some reason adding percentages makes some folks think there's a smidgeon of truth in the statement.


----------



## Mtnmandavid (Jul 14, 2015)

Western SC, near foothills. I am and educator and businessman (auctioneer).


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Educator AND auctioneer. Glad I never had you in HS. Id likely still be there lol.


----------



## Marshloft (Mar 24, 2008)

I always wished I would have gone to auctioneer's school.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

Me to. I wouldn't have to worry about the wimmins. I could fast talkm and throw the money LOL


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

Shrek said:


> Be prepared to take some bashing from some of the gals here for stating that your looking for potential romantic interest but take their scolding and scoffing "for thinking this is a dating site" in stride as many of them have been introducing themselves to newcomers that way for quite some time.


This woman certainly does not share that viewpoint and thinks that it is hard enough to find like minded folks. 

Howdy Mtnmandavid! I'm 44, no kids or entangling commitments. I was an early retiree, but I have somehow ended up working full time as a beekeeper. Hard to turn down money when people are begging to give it to you lol.


----------



## Mtnmandavid (Jul 14, 2015)

Nice to meet you TexMex & everyone. I have thick skin, so I can take the ribbing. Just wanting to meet a like minded woman, not into bars or dating sites.


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Mtnmandavid said:


> I am 53, a widower with no kids. I am a home owner and businessman who seeks a woman who has a heart and mind for homesteading. You must be honest, trustworthy and open to possible relocation. Kids are fine and open to possibly more. None smoker, non drug user only.


A heart and mind for homesteading.

Can you give a deep explanation?
Are you talking off grid, no running water, no indoor bathroom, solar power, only go to town once a month or less for supplies, hunt-grow-preserve 100% of your food, kind of homesteading?
Or more of a 'got a big garden small orchard few berry bushes, can and dehydrate, few chickens, maybe a cow, but you still have electricity and indoor bathrooms kind of homesteading?

Honest and Trustworthy.

Honesty and Integrity are everything. They are the foundation to any good relationship. Without it? Nothing will stand straight. Nothing will last.
Trustworthy is an interesting word.
What qualifies as trustworthy? What does one have to do to prove themselves trust worthy AND what do you want them to be trust worthy of?
Finances? Property? Emotions? Security?

Relocation.

Do you mean move to your place, or be open to moving from SC to another location?

:thumb:


----------



## Mtnmandavid (Jul 14, 2015)

Zone 5, thanks for your reply.I will try to answer all of your questions.

Not your mom and pop back yard garden, but closer to off grid with the use of solar. As far as food, grow and hunt as much as possible and fill in the gaps in town as needed. I am not a complete survivalist yet, lol, but i given the state of things, it is a possibility. I have been working on my long term food storage supply.

Honesty is pretty self explanatory. Trustworthy regarding every aspect of life, does this person have my back? As I would have her's. I don't participate in anything illegal and I am looking for the same in a woman.

Relocation to an area in the Smoky or Appalachian mountains. 

So might I ask where zone 5 is?


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Zone 5 for 11 more days; That being Central Indiana.
Then I will be Zone 10. South West Florida!!!!

I have another question.

Are you looking for someone to "complete you", or more for someone to share the load of living off grid? I don't mean this in a rude way, but I am serious.

If you are looking for someone to 'complete' you, what does she need to possess in order to fit this bill?


----------



## homebody (Jan 24, 2005)

Some women here smoke and I doubt they will quit in order to fit your description. Also some women drink alcohol if that's included in no drug use. And some smoke AND drink, lol. 

FYI , best to ask about those things first. Married here and NOT interested. And yes, I am allowed to post here, lol.

If someone sparks interest, you can click on their name, search their posts and that will help sometimes, may reveal a dealbreaker or prompt you to contact. These things take time, lol.


----------



## cindilu (Jan 27, 2008)

Single, a business woman and staying in Oregon, lol. 

Yeah, good luck in your search, there are lots and lots of single women on this site so it shouldn't be hard to get to know and find one. 

Enjoy the hunt.

I should have said, I don't smoke, don't do drugs and I am working on the no drinking. ( I actually signed a contract with the Klamath Tribes saying I would promote sobriety considering they gave me a grant to help clean up the town of Chiloquin. ) So I am trying to honor that. Now enjoy the hunt, LOL.


----------



## Raeven (Oct 11, 2011)

Another single female staying in Oregon.  

As Terri pointed out, relocation is likely to be your biggest obstacle, Mtnmandavid. Many -- not all, but many -- of the single women here are already settled in their own places, as are you. Distance can be a deal breaker. 

Or not. One lovely couple that recently got together from here are bridging the gap between Ohio and Sweden. My late husband and I bridged between Australia and California. So... anything can happen.

Best of luck to you in your search! There are some dynamite women on this site, if you keep an open mind and a modicum of flexibility.


----------



## FarmboyBill (Aug 19, 2005)

(There are some dynamite women on this site). Does that mean they are DA BOMB?? lol


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

FarmboyBill said:


> (There are some dynamite women on this site). Does that mean they are DA BOMB?? lol


Why, yes, Bill! Many of us *are* DA BOMB! 'Bout time you figgered that out! LOL!


----------



## doingitmyself (Jul 30, 2013)

Raeven said:


> Another single female staying in Oregon.
> 
> As Terri pointed out, relocation is likely to be your biggest obstacle, Mtnmandavid. Many -- not all, but many -- of the single women here are already settled in their own places, as are you. Distance can be a deal breaker.
> 
> ...


Mtnman, I'll toss this out for ya, In three years here on this site i have met in person 2 awesome ladies, and talked at length with 7 more, everyone of these ladies were/are the 'real deal". I have never met or talked to a poser here. As was eluded to earlier in another post, the biggest (and in several cases) the only issue was the physical distance and possible feat of moving a homestead that these women had put together themselves to my place. I cant move anywhere for a while as my father needs me here at this time, while moving ever closer to the end of his journey. After that works its self out, I'll be like a migratory worker/bird/or whatever else you want to call it, I will have the the option of packing tools and hauling backside to anywhere the "she sirens" call!! LOLOL 

Good luck, the women you are looking for are on here, but they are like fish that have been hooked and tossed back before, they remember the "sting of the hook" and now hesitate before just grabbing the bait and running. Let em get to know you, PM a few that you think are a good fit, be patient, they are watching you. If they are interested make no mistake they will contact you!!! This I know for proof positive!!!!


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

Hey, it's good to see you posting again, dim! Missed your wit and wisdom.


----------



## reneedarley (Jun 11, 2014)

sustainabilly said:


> Hey, it's good to see you posting again, dim! Missed your wit and wisdom.


I'Â´ll second that :happy:


----------



## doingitmyself (Jul 30, 2013)

Thanks guys and gals i been watching just not posting much, dads not so well these days, kinda sucks the wind out of the sails ya know what i mean. I just had to reply to this post!


----------



## CajunSunshine (Apr 24, 2007)

sustainabilly said:


> Hey, it's good to see you posting again, dim! Missed your wit and wisdom.


Yes, and same for you, too, SB... and Raeven, Sourdough, and others too.:clap:

Now if Zong and Foxfiredidit would come back... 


.


----------



## CajunSunshine (Apr 24, 2007)

doingitmyself said:


> Thanks guys and gals i been watching just not posting much, dads not so well these days, kinda sucks the wind out of the sails _*ya know what i mean. *_


Yes I do... ((((DIM)))) Some days, I think I forgot how to breathe. 

What helped me to get through it all, were prayers for endurance and a bit of this:












Take time out for yourself, every chance you get. A little bit goes a long way! 


.


----------



## CajunSunshine (Apr 24, 2007)

Mtnmandavid, here's wishing you the best! As you probably have noticed, this is not a Plenty of Fish or eHarmony-style "dating site," but more like a neighborhood cafe. Folks drop into this forum from all across the site, so naturally there is a mix of singles and marrieds here....but after reading a few posts it's not a mystery which are single! (Click onto the person's name and read back posts.)

Oh, and thread drift in this forum is as normal as a conversation among a group of friends, so please don't be offended.


.


----------



## sustainabilly (Jun 20, 2012)

"Oh, and thread drift in this forum is as normal as a conversation among a group of friends, so please don't be offended."

I'm hungry!

_*What's to eat?*_​
*Eggs.*
_What about legs?_​
Don't know. Trot 'em out. 

Eh? What's that? Can you get the spot out?​
_*Well, hurry up! I'm hungry!*_

What's to eat?​
... ...


----------

